# out for the afternoon 12/15



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I was out today and didn't get eaten up my noseeums, but the fishing was great.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice red I went out today as well with my cousin and on his 2nd cast pulled in a 25" red i hadn't even gotten the trolling motor in the water. Bugs came out right as we were getting to the ramp I feel ya on the noseeums


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Five minutes and you're done! Pretty impressive.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Five minutes and you're done! Pretty impressive.


That's not what she said.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Wish I went out yesterday, what a day, 84 degrees and light winds. Have not fished in a couple of weeks and it's killing me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > Five minutes and you're done! Pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> That's not what she said.


ha ha ha ;D [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Five minutes and you're done! Pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> That's not what she said.


Hey, if the man can finish her off in only 5 minutes, he's obviously got the skillz!! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Wish I went out yesterday, what a day, 84 degrees and light winds. Have not fished in a couple of weeks and it's killing me.


You're telling me...I'm loaded up and ready to head out in the morning, since I missed all the good weather. I expect it to be downright sloppy, but sometimes you just gotta say "WTF?" :


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> but sometimes you just gotta say it like you live on the big island in Thailand! Phuket!"


Fixed it for you... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like to get in, do what i need to do, then get out!!  ;D


----------

